# saved my choking betta



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

I fed all my fish frozen bloodworms and I guess one of my bettas tried to cram to many bloodworms in his mouth at once as I noticed that a big fat bloodworm was hanging out of his mouth and he was taking deep breaths so I figured he was choking alittle bit and waited a couple of minutes just to see if he could unchoke himself. But he didn't and he kept taking deeper breaths so when he came to the top I scooped him up in my hand and super gently pulled the bloodworm out of his mouth and when I put him back in the water he spat out like 4 BLOODWORMS! Then he went for them and ate them.:lol: But my question is that he has been acting real sluggish and not moving around as much. So I put a airstone in the tank to help him out and now he has started moving around some. So should I put some stress coat in the tank or something?

Edit: I just went over to his tank and he appears to be only opening and closing one gill plate. Why isn't the other one opening? Is it a cause for concern?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

Anyone know what I should do if anything?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry Durb I don't know. I'd probably not do anything.. maybe a little salt. Glad that you found him. I lost 2 juvies yesterday this way.


----------



## Bettaman (May 20, 2005)

Sounds like he may have a gill infection. I had a young male Betta that sufddenly stopped moving one gill cover and when I studied him close with a magnifying glass I could see some redish (irritation) of the gills. I treated him with Macaryn II and in a few days he was back to normal. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Durbs banned so he can read this.....


----------



## bosh (Aug 25, 2006)

Why Did Durb Get Banned!


----------

